

Looking for feedback on MVP App “Money (common core)” - andsmi2
http://andsmi.com/day/2013/03/07

======
andsmi2
Looking to see if I can get some feedback. Promo codes in the post. It's a
very basic coin counting app for the US right now. -- Designed for 2nd grade.

